# FR: conditionnel / proposition conditionnelle - (même) si



## Charlie Parker

*conditional as substitute for si clause*

This is probably a terrible title. I invite a moderator to change it in order better to serve the needs of other members. Here is an extract which is giving me some difficulty:

_D`ailleurs, au dire d`un critique de Détroit, Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords, que ses chansons suffiraient pour prouver qu`elle est une artiste._

To me, the sense seems to be:

_...même si Joni Mitchell ne connaissait que trois accords, ses chansons suffiraient ..._

This is a bilingual document, but I don`t know whether the French was a translation from the English, or vice versa. The English version goes: ¨If she only knew three chords, her performance would be justified by her her songs alone.¨ I would be delighted if someone could explain the grammar to me or refer me to other ressources. You could respond either in French or English. French would probably be better for me. Merci d`avance.


----------



## Outsider

This is a special use of the conditional, common in journalistic language. It's a way to report second hand information without committing oneself to it. It's as if you were saying "according to the Detriot critic, Joni Mitchell knows only three chords, but I'm not saying he's right", or "the Detriot critic _alleges_ that Joni Mitchell only knows three chords".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you kindly Outsider. I am aware of that usage. It`s the first _que_ that`s giving me trouble _que ses chansons..._


----------



## Outsider

You're right, I'm afraid I had misinterpreted the sentence.


----------



## carolineR

Charlie Parker said:


> _D`ailleurs, au dire d`un critique de Détroit, Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords, que ses chansons suffiraient pour prouver qu`elle est une artiste._
> To me, the sense seems to be:
> _...même si Joni Mitchell ne connaissait que trois accords, ses chansons suffiraient ..._


You are right, C P, the sentence means "even if she knew only..."
some other examples :
Ne saurais-tu que la moitié de ce que tu sais, que tu en saurais plus que moi.
= even if you knew but half of what you know, you'd know more than I do.
ton chien aboierait-il trois fois plus qu'il ne me gênerait pas = even if your dog barked three times as much, I wouldn't mind

Another (also formal) construction is "Quand bien même+ conditional : Quand bien même Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords, ses chansons suffiraient... 
PS : au dire d`un critique de Détroit : j'écrirais plutôt aux dires


----------



## Outsider

Charlie Parker said:


> _D`ailleurs, au dire d`un critique de Détroit, Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords, que ses chansons suffiraient pour prouver qu`elle est une artiste._


In reply to Charlie's question, this _que_ is a conjunction. You could translate it as "but", "yet", "and", "and still", or "that":

Joni Mitchell could know just three chords, *but/yet* her songs would prove that she is an artist.
Joni Mitchell could know just three chords, *and* her songs would *(still)* prove that she is an artist.
Joni Mitchell could know just three chords, *that* her songs would prove that she is an artist.


----------



## pieanne

I think there's a comma too many (the one after "accords) ... "... ne connaîtrait que 3 accords que ses chansons ..."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup à tous. Vos réponses m`ont aider considérablement. Outsider, only the last suggestion doesn`t really work. The first two are perfect and very helpful to an anglophone.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens longtemps plus tard avec un autre exemple tiré du roman _Les trois mousquetaires_ : "...vous êtes mon prisonnier. Vous voudriez à cette heure sortir de mon palais que vous ne le pourriez pas."


----------



## Tenshi-shan

Bonsoir !
La première phrase signifie : « Selon un journaliste de Détroit, Mitchell ne connaitrait que trois accords mais ils changeraient d'avis en entendant ses chansons qui prouvent qu'elle est une artiste. ». J'ai essayé de traduire le sens autrement mais la phrase est assez alambiquée (complexe). Le conditionnel ici correspond au « It is said that a man came here. » traduit en français : « Un homme serait venu ici / Il est dit qu'un homme est venu ici. ».
La seconde signifie simplement : « Vous êtes mon prisonnier. Même si vous voulez partir, vous ne pourriez pas. ». Le conditionnel est ici usé car il est incertain qu'il souhaite s'enfuir.

Ce type de construction se perd aujourd'hui dans le français quotidien.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je dois me faire plus vieux que je ne le crois  car je me vois tout à fait dire quelque chose comme : Il serait encore en retard que cela ne m'étonnerait pas.


----------



## Sachandréa

1) Le conditionnel peut s'employer quand _un fait est présenté comme  douteux ou incertain:
    Exemple: "D'après certaines rumeurs, Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords"_
    Ici utilisé avec "ne...que" exprimant la restriction.

2) Il y a une proposition concessive:_"Joni Mitchell ne connaîtrait que trois accords *que* ses chansons suffiraient pour prouver qu`elle est une artiste." =* Même si* Joni Mitchell ne connaissait que trois accords, ses chansons suffiraient pour prouver qu`elle est une artiste.

_


----------



## Maître Capello

Tenshi-shan said:


> La première phrase signifie : « Selon un journaliste de Détroit, Mitchell ne connaitrait que trois accords mais ils changeraient d'avis en entendant ses chansons qui prouvent qu'elle est une artiste. ».


Non, pas exactement. Le conditionnel du verbe _connaître_ n'est pas un conditionnel journalistique. Il faut donc comprendre la phrase comme déjà suggéré par carolineR et Sachandréa :

_Selon un critique de Détroit, *même si* Joni Mitchell ne *connaissait* que trois accords, ses chansons prouveraient qu'elle est une artiste._

Cela dit, je suis d'accord que la phrase prête à confusion, le début de la phrase (_au[x] dire[s] d'un critique de Détroit_) suggérant justement un conditionnel journalistique…


----------



## Tenshi-shan

Oh, au temps pour moi. Merci de me corriger, cela me permettra d'apprendre un peu plus. ^-^
Et effectivement, cela semble logique.

Bref, merci et bonne soirée. :3


----------

